# Windows 7 64bit Ultimate BSOD



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi

I have had a sudden random BSOD last night and earlier today.


Posted TSF_Vista folder & the PERFMON HTML to download.

Help would be lovely,
thanks


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Also i updated my ATI 4890 drivers to the next release. if that makes a difference


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck on the lone dump was *0x1a* = unknown severe memory management error has occurred. The probable cause is listed as the NT Kernel. System uptime was 40 hours 32 min; process running = CurseClient.exe (ominous sounding, huh?).

The loaded driver listing in the kernel dump looked very pristine to me with the exception of a few drivers belonging to an outdated version of AVG Free edition 2008, which I believe responsible for the memory corruption 0x1a bugcheck BSOD - 

--->> PLEASE SEE "*EDIT*" AT END OF POST

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
aswFsBlk.sys Wed Nov 26 12:17:29 2008 (492D84A9)
aswMonFlt.sysWed Nov 26 12:17:21 2008 (492D84A1)
aswRdr.SYS   Wed Nov 26 12:16:31 2008 (492D846F)
aswSP.SYS    Wed Nov 26 12:17:47 2008 (492D84BB)
aswTdi.SYS   Wed Nov 26 12:16:40 2008 (492D8478)
[/FONT]
```
I don't know where you downloaded that version of AVG 8, but advise you not to do so again. Remove AVG 8 and install AVG 9 -

AVG 9 Free Edition --> http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-V...l-10044820&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlPid=11014801

Use the AVG Removal Tool to remove AVG 8 --> http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * - Apologies. . . those are Avast drivers - not AVG.

Use the Avast removal tool --> http://files.avast.com/files/eng/aswclear.exe

Install Avast 4.8.1367 --> http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Home...0019223.html?part=dl-85737&subj=dl&tag=button

jcgriff2

.

`


Windows 7 x64 -- Bugcheck *0x1a*

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\oli356_Windows7x64_01-06-10__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\010510-17940-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c5f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e9ce50
Debug session time: Tue Jan  5 01:05:55.740 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 16:32:26.535
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.............................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 1db, 1dd000003a6}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+297b1 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff70001080000
Arg3: 00000000000001db
Arg4: 000001dd000003a6

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  CurseClient.ex

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d4026c to fffff80002cd0f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09667878 fffff800`02d4026c : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`000001db : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09667880 fffff800`02cf7353 : 1da00000`84271025 00000000`a2025121 80000000`6db69867 fffff680`000d7fb8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x297b1
fffff880`09667910 fffff800`02cecd9e : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`f482ee9c fffff683`ff7a4170 fffffa80`08047ec8 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x1d3
fffff880`096679b0 fffff800`02ceaf23 : 00000000`00000200 000007fe`f482ee9c fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x1de
fffff880`09667ac0 fffff800`02ccefee : 00000000`00000008 00000000`001bcc90 ffffffff`00000001 fffffa80`083fe060 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x343
fffff880`09667c20 000007fe`f482ee9c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`1ebefb58 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`f482ee9c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+297b1
fffff800`02d4026c cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+297b1

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+297b1

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+297b1

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02c5f000 fffff800`0323c000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\4A5BC6005dd000\ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
    CheckSum:         0054B487
    ImageSize:        005DD000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`09667878 fffff800`02d4026c nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09667880 fffff800`02cf7353 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x297b1
fffff880`09667910 fffff800`02cecd9e nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x1d3
fffff880`096679b0 fffff800`02ceaf23 nt!MiDispatchFault+0x1de
fffff880`09667ac0 fffff800`02ccefee nt!MmAccessFault+0x343
fffff880`09667c20 000007fe`f482ee9c nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`1ebefb58 00000000`00000000 0x7fe`f482ee9c
1: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd0000 fffff800`00bda000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`02c5f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c5f000 fffff800`0323c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00c10000 fffff880`00c19000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`00c19000 fffff880`00c24000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c24000 fffff880`00c35000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c40000 fffff880`00c4d000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c61000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c61000 fffff880`00cbf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cbf000 fffff880`00d7f000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d7f000 fffff880`00dae000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dd8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00dfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e04000 fffff880`00ea8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea8000 fffff880`00eb7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb7000 fffff880`00fdd000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00fe6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00ff4000 fffff880`00ffd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01010000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01010000 fffff880`0102a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01033000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`0105d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0105d000 fffff880`01068000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01068000 fffff880`010b4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010b4000 fffff880`010c8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010c8000 fffff880`010d1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`010d1000 fffff880`01128000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01128000 fffff880`01132000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01132000 fffff880`0113f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01172000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01172000 fffff880`01187000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01187000 fffff880`0119c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0119c000 fffff880`011f8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011f8000 fffff880`011ff000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0120f000 fffff880`013b2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b2000 fffff880`013e2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`0146d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0146d000 fffff880`01487000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01487000 fffff880`014fa000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`014fa000 fffff880`0150b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0150b000 fffff880`01515000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01515000 fffff880`01561000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01561000 fffff880`0159b000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0159b000 fffff880`015a4000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015de000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015de000 fffff880`015f4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`0165a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0165a000 fffff880`01662000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01662000 fffff880`01674000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01674000 fffff880`0167b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0167b000 fffff880`0176d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0176d000 fffff880`017cd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`017cd000 fffff880`017f8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02600000 fffff880`0261d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0261d000 fffff880`0261ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0261f000 fffff880`0262c000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Fri Jun 26 13:13:21 2009 (4A4501B1)
fffff880`0262c000 fffff880`02659100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`0265a000 fffff880`02674c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`02675000 fffff880`02683000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`02683000 fffff880`02691000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02691000 fffff880`026aa000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`026aa000 fffff880`026b2080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`026b3000 fffff880`026c0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`026c0000 fffff880`026ce000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`026ce000 fffff880`026d7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Wed Nov 26 12:17:29 2008 (492D84A9)
fffff880`026dc000 fffff880`027e6000   WN111v2w7x WN111v2w7x.sys Wed Oct 21 00:01:33 2009 (4ADE879D)
fffff880`027e6000 fffff880`027f3000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02c39000 fffff880`02c57000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c64000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02c64000 fffff880`02c75000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Wed Nov 26 12:16:40 2008 (492D8478)
fffff880`02c75000 fffff880`02cff000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02cff000 fffff880`02d08000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Wed Nov 26 12:16:31 2008 (492D846F)
fffff880`02d08000 fffff880`02d4d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d4d000 fffff880`02d56000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d56000 fffff880`02d7c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d7c000 fffff880`02d89000   jswpslwfx jswpslwfx.sys Thu May 15 06:28:50 2008 (482C1062)
fffff880`02d89000 fffff880`02d9f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d9f000 fffff880`02dae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dae000 fffff880`02dcb000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02de6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02de6000 fffff880`02dfa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03e11000 fffff880`03e2d000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Wed Nov 26 12:17:47 2008 (492D84BB)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e53000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03e53000 fffff880`03e68000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03e71000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03e71000 fffff880`03ec7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03ee7000 fffff880`03f38000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03f38000 fffff880`03f44000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03f44000 fffff880`03f4f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03f5e000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03f5e000 fffff880`03fe1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03fe1000 fffff880`03fff000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04015000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`04079000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04079000 fffff880`040be000   aama37bj aama37bj.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`040be000 fffff880`040cb000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`040cb000 fffff880`040d7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040e7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040e7000 fffff880`040fd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`040fd000 fffff880`04121000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04121000 fffff880`0412d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0412d000 fffff880`0415c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`04177000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`04198000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041b2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`041b2000 fffff880`041bd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`041bd000 fffff880`041cc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041cc000 fffff880`041db000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041db000 fffff880`041dc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`041dd000 fffff880`041fe000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`0445f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0445f000 fffff880`04464200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04465000 fffff880`04482000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`04482000 fffff880`04490000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04490000 fffff880`0449c000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0449c000 fffff880`044af000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`044af000 fffff880`044d2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`044e6000 fffff880`04529000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04529000 fffff880`0453b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0453b000 fffff880`04595000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04595000 fffff880`045a0000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`045a0000 fffff880`045b5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`045b5000 fffff880`045d6000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045f0000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Wed Nov 26 12:17:21 2008 (492D84A1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04882000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04882000 fffff880`04893000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`04ee3000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:11:41 2009 (4AF1A7BD)
fffff880`04ee3000 fffff880`04fd7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`05425000 fffff880`05478000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`05478000 fffff880`0548b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`0548b000 fffff880`054a3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`054a3000 fffff880`054af000   RtNdPt60 RtNdPt60.sys Sun Jul 19 22:27:32 2009 (4A63D614)
fffff880`054d4000 fffff880`0559c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0559c000 fffff880`055ba000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`055ba000 fffff880`055d2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`055d2000 fffff880`055fe000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a15000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05a16000 fffff880`05bf8900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`06015000 fffff880`06062000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06062000 fffff880`06085000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06085000 fffff880`0612b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0612b000 fffff880`06136000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06136000 fffff880`06163000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06163000 fffff880`06175000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06611000 fffff880`0667a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0667a000 fffff880`06712000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06712000 fffff880`0671e000   PCASp50a64 PCASp50a64.sys Tue Nov 28 21:45:19 2006 (456CF43F)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`06754000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`067cf000 fffff880`067d9000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00500000 fffff960`0050a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`067c5000 fffff880`067cf000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c3000 fffff880`067c5000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c1000 fffff880`067c3000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b5000 fffff880`067bf000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067bf000 fffff880`067c1000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`054af000 fffff880`054b9000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b3000 fffff880`067b5000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b1000 fffff880`067b3000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`054b9000 fffff880`054d4000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0675f000 fffff880`0676f000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06780000 fffff880`067b1000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0676f000 fffff880`06780000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0674f000 fffff880`0675f000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067e2000 fffff880`067f2000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`0674f000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06611000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067d2000 fffff880`067e2000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c2000 fffff880`067d2000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06770000 fffff880`06780000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06791000 fffff880`067c2000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06780000 fffff880`06791000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`0672e000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0673f000 fffff880`06770000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0672e000 fffff880`0673f000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06175000 fffff880`061e6000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`01600000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e2000 fffff880`013eb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013eb000 fffff880`013fe000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`04079000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04079000 fffff880`040be000   aama37bj aama37bj.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`010d1000 fffff880`01128000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c75000 fffff880`02cff000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`040e7000 fffff880`040fd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e53000 fffff880`03e68000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0105d000 fffff880`01068000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`026ce000 fffff880`026d7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Wed Nov 26 12:17:29 2008 (492D84A9)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045f0000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Wed Nov 26 12:17:21 2008 (492D84A1)
fffff880`02cff000 fffff880`02d08000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Wed Nov 26 12:16:31 2008 (492D846F)
fffff880`03e11000 fffff880`03e2d000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Wed Nov 26 12:17:47 2008 (492D84BB)
fffff880`02c64000 fffff880`02c75000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Wed Nov 26 12:16:40 2008 (492D8478)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01033000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`0105d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`045b5000 fffff880`045d6000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`04ee3000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:11:41 2009 (4AF1A7BD)
fffff880`01674000 fffff880`0167b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0559c000 fffff880`055ba000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04465000 fffff880`04482000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dd8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cbf000 fffff880`00d7f000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`013b2000 fffff880`013e2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c61000 fffff880`00cbf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01487000 fffff880`014fa000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040e7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04482000 fffff880`04490000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03f5e000 fffff880`03fe1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03fe1000 fffff880`03fff000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03f5e000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`015de000 fffff880`015f4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`0445f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a15000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04490000 fffff880`0449c000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0449c000 fffff880`044af000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04ee3000 fffff880`04fd7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`06754000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`040be000 fffff880`040cb000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010b4000 fffff880`010c8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04595000 fffff880`045a0000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01068000 fffff880`010b4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0150b000 fffff880`01515000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015de000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`02c5f000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`02691000 fffff880`026aa000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`026aa000 fffff880`026b2080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02683000 fffff880`02691000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`054d4000 fffff880`0559c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0159b000 fffff880`015a4000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`02d7c000 fffff880`02d89000   jswpslwfx jswpslwfx.sys Thu May 15 06:28:50 2008 (482C1062)
fffff880`041bd000 fffff880`041cc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`026c0000 fffff880`026ce000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bd0000 fffff800`00bda000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`044e6000 fffff880`04529000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0146d000 fffff880`01487000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`017cd000 fffff880`017f8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0445f000 fffff880`04464200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04015000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`044af000 fffff880`044d2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c40000 fffff880`00c4d000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`02675000 fffff880`02683000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041cc000 fffff880`041db000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`026b3000 fffff880`026c0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01010000 fffff880`0102a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`055ba000 fffff880`055d2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`055d2000 fffff880`055fe000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06015000 fffff880`06062000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06062000 fffff880`06085000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00c19000 fffff880`00c24000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01128000 fffff880`01132000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`0146d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03f44000 fffff880`03f4f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01662000 fffff880`01674000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0167b000 fffff880`0176d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04121000 fffff880`0412d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05478000 fffff880`0548b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`0412d000 fffff880`0415c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`045a0000 fffff880`045b5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d9f000 fffff880`02dae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d08000 fffff880`02d4d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0176d000 fffff880`017cd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`00c24000 fffff880`00c35000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03f38000 fffff880`03f44000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c5f000 fffff800`0323c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0120f000 fffff880`013b2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05425000 fffff880`05478000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0261f000 fffff880`0262c000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Fri Jun 26 13:13:21 2009 (4A4501B1)
fffff880`02d56000 fffff880`02d7c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`01172000 fffff880`01187000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`06712000 fffff880`0671e000   PCASp50a64 PCASp50a64.sys Tue Nov 28 21:45:19 2006 (456CF43F)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01172000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011f8000 fffff880`011ff000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01010000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`014fa000 fffff880`0150b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06085000 fffff880`0612b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c61000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`040fd000 fffff880`04121000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`04177000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`04198000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041b2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03ee7000 fffff880`03f38000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`041b2000 fffff880`041bd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`010c8000 fffff880`010d1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00ff4000 fffff880`00ffd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00c10000 fffff880`00c19000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01561000 fffff880`0159b000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0548b000 fffff880`054a3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05a16000 fffff880`05bf8900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`054a3000 fffff880`054af000   RtNdPt60 RtNdPt60.sys Sun Jul 19 22:27:32 2009 (4A63D614)
fffff880`00d7f000 fffff880`00dae000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0612b000 fffff880`06136000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`040cb000 fffff880`040d7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02dae000 fffff880`02dcb000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0165a000 fffff880`01662000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`00eb7000 fffff880`00fdd000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0667a000 fffff880`06712000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06611000 fffff880`0667a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06136000 fffff880`06163000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`041db000 fffff880`041dc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06163000 fffff880`06175000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c64000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02c39000 fffff880`02c57000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02de6000 fffff880`02dfa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00500000 fffff960`0050a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e53000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04529000 fffff880`0453b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0265a000 fffff880`02674c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`02600000 fffff880`0261d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0261d000 fffff880`0261ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04882000 fffff880`04893000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0453b000 fffff880`04595000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04882000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e71000 fffff880`03ec7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0262c000 fffff880`02659100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01132000 fffff880`0113f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00dfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`0165a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01187000 fffff880`0119c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0119c000 fffff880`011f8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01515000 fffff880`01561000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`027e6000 fffff880`027f3000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d89000 fffff880`02d9f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`067cf000 fffff880`067d9000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)
fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02de6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e04000 fffff880`00ea8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea8000 fffff880`00eb7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d4d000 fffff880`02d56000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03e71000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00fe6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`026dc000 fffff880`027e6000   WN111v2w7x WN111v2w7x.sys Wed Oct 21 00:01:33 2009 (4ADE879D)
fffff880`041dd000 fffff880`041fe000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`067c5000 fffff880`067cf000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c3000 fffff880`067c5000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c1000 fffff880`067c3000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b5000 fffff880`067bf000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067bf000 fffff880`067c1000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`054af000 fffff880`054b9000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b3000 fffff880`067b5000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b1000 fffff880`067b3000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`054b9000 fffff880`054d4000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0675f000 fffff880`0676f000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06780000 fffff880`067b1000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0676f000 fffff880`06780000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0674f000 fffff880`0675f000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067e2000 fffff880`067f2000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`0674f000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06611000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067d2000 fffff880`067e2000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c2000 fffff880`067d2000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06770000 fffff880`06780000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06791000 fffff880`067c2000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06780000 fffff880`06791000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`0672e000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0673f000 fffff880`06770000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0672e000 fffff880`0673f000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06175000 fffff880`061e6000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`01600000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e2000 fffff880`013eb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013eb000 fffff880`013fe000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/FONT]
```


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok thanks.. most of the time i don't turn off my computer i just make it go to sleep as it saves time. I need to stop curse though from loading on startup as i don't play WoW to need it.

Odd, as i don't have AVG installed currently; its not in program files or uninstall programs
though it did find stuff when i ran that avg uninstall program

I thought it was a RAM error at first i was like -sigh-

thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I just EDITED my last post.

My apologies... those are Avast drivers; not AVG

Please run the Avast removal tool & install new edition Avast.

jcgriff2


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I just EDITED my last post.
> 
> ...


That makes sence! Ok ill uninstall that and go to the website and try install again

Thank you very much for your help! Best support on the internet <3


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Just had another... not to sure if its linked or not. Could you check it out please; thanks.
Also did the tests and uploaded again.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

And the report upload..

thanks!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll throw a couple of possibilities in; can't do too much because I'm at school...


```
Event[1930]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-01-02T20:36:03.202
  Event ID: 51
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Oli-PC
  Description: 
An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\DR2 during a paging operation.

Event[1931]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-01-02T20:35:50.552
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Oli-PC
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR2.
```
I'd like to check the hard drive to make sure all is well. Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator* and run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. It can take some time, so just check it periodically to see if it reports any errors.

Also:

```
Event[3069]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: VDS Basic Provider
  Date: 2010-01-01T17:59:50.000
  Event ID: 1
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Oli-PC
  Description: 
Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
```
We'll worry about that later. Good luck.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok thanks for quick reply, i will try the chkdsk now

EDIT:


> C:\Windows\system32>chkdsk /r /f
> The type of the file system is NTFS.
> Cannot lock current drive.
> 
> ...


Will do this shortly


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

oli356 said:


> Ok thanks for quick reply, i will try the chkdsk now
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Will do this shortly


Stage 4/5 on 11% 100107/ 198896 files. Takes ages and since it's got a black screen in blackground (started before log in) I can't even do anything 

still 11% feels like this could take till tommorow morning


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There's no telling how long it's gonna take - let it run for a couple of more hours and see what it does.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Just finished after 4/5 hours... it had a bunch of text on the black screen.
Said it was restarting, it restarted, made me log in. Said something about NTFS but then loaded up my desktop.
have no idea where the results even are..


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Follow these instructions: http://forums.techarena.in/windows-xp-support/42429.htm#post210048

Post the results that you find.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

DT Roberts said:


> Follow these instructions: http://forums.techarena.in/windows-xp-support/42429.htm#post210048
> 
> Post the results that you find.


Thanks, but it seems slightly different on W7.
Im guessing its under Windows logs and then Application? but within that there is 8000 things..
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/8938/loge.jpg

Think i got it  its under Level:information Source:Wininit 

```
Log Name:      Application
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date:          07/01/2010 20:26:41
Event ID:      1001
Task Category: None
Level:         Information
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Oli-PC
Description:


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  198912 file records processed.                                         

File verification completed.
  1279 large file records processed.                                   

  0 bad file records processed.                                     

  2 EA records processed.                                           

  76 reparse records processed.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  256086 index entries processed.                                        

Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                        

  0 unindexed files recovered.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  198912 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                        

Cleaning up 977 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 977 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 977 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is compacting the security descriptor stream
  28588 data files processed.                                           

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  35534696 USN bytes processed.                                            

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  198896 files processed.                                                

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  51445206 free clusters processed.                                        

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 976656383 KB total disk space.
 770456776 KB in 163405 files.
     88992 KB in 28591 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    329787 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 205780828 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
 244164095 total allocation units on disk.
  51445207 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 09 03 00 04 ee 02 00 4c 67 05 00 00 00 00 00  ........Lg......
80 19 00 00 4c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....L...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>4</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-01-07T20:26:41.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>8009</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Oli-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  198912 file records processed.                                         

File verification completed.
  1279 large file records processed.                                   

  0 bad file records processed.                                     

  2 EA records processed.                                           

  76 reparse records processed.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  256086 index entries processed.                                        

Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                        

  0 unindexed files recovered.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  198912 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                        

Cleaning up 977 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 977 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 977 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is compacting the security descriptor stream
  28588 data files processed.                                           

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  35534696 USN bytes processed.                                            

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  198896 files processed.                                                

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  51445206 free clusters processed.                                        

Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 976656383 KB total disk space.
 770456776 KB in 163405 files.
     88992 KB in 28591 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    329787 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 205780828 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
 244164095 total allocation units on disk.
  51445207 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 09 03 00 04 ee 02 00 4c 67 05 00 00 00 00 00  ........Lg......
80 19 00 00 4c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....L...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

DT Roberts said:


> Follow these instructions: http://forums.techarena.in/windows-xp-support/42429.htm#post210048
> 
> Post the results that you find.


Nice one, Devin --> *eventvwr.msc /s* - I did not know of that parm !!

______________


@ *oli356* - I removed the QUOTE surrounding the CODE box for readability concerns. For info, using QUOTE gets rid of tabs. Using CODE box alone keeps them in tact.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok thanks jcgriff. I had this BSOD again sometime last night (i just joke up to it)

There the most frustrating things ever... when you build a good high spec PC and then get BSOD's...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please zip up the latest dump(s) and attach. You'll have to copy them out of c:\windows\minidump to another folder b4 zipping them.

Is is disheartening to say the least to see you and others come through here with brand new systems that you have built that continuously BSOD. I don't know the reasons behind such - I sit on the software side of the fence and don't get into hardware at all. But I refuse to believe that you or the others with the hardware knowledge you have, built inferior systems. It defies logic at times to see these failures.

May I ask - what is the origin of your Windows 7 OS? Where did you purchase it from?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I found these Event Viewer entries dated 7 October 2009 - the date Windows 7 was installed - I am unsure what it refers to. There are 84 of them - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[26741]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Schannel
  Date: 2009-10-07T20:15:14.707
  Level: Error
The following[COLOR=Red] fatal alert was generated: 45.[/COLOR] 
The internal error state is 552.
[/FONT]
```


This is Superfetch failing under svchost (the generic system service host provider) - with a 0xc0000005 exception = memory access violation -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[222]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Windows Error Reporting
  Date: 2010-01-04T08:18:51.000

Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe_[COLOR=red]SysMain[/COLOR]
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc3c1
P4: sysmain.dll
P5: 6.1.7600.16385
P6: 4a5be07e
P7:[COLOR=red] c0000005[/COLOR]
P8: 000000000005432f
P9: 
P10: [/FONT]
```

This is SearchIndexer failing - with a 0xc0000005 exception = memory access violation -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[218]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Application Error
  Date: 2010-01-04T08:29:59.000
  Event ID: 1000
  Task: Application Crashing Events
  Level: Error
  Description: 
Faulting application name: [COLOR=red]SearchIndexer.exe[/COLOR], version: 7.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bd212
Faulting module name: TQUERY.DLL, version: 7.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5be07e
Exception code: [COLOR=red]0xc0000005[/COLOR]
Fault offset: 0x000000000003b99d
Faulting process id: 0xa64
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8c796674b509
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\TQUERY.DLL
Report Id: 57e8e68d-f90b-11de-8522-bb2331c7af49
[/FONT]
```
I also noticed this entry from 7 October - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[7631]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
  Date: 2009-10-07T17:03:33.000
  Description: 
Grace period has been started. Grace days=30  Grace type=5.
[/FONT]
```
Have you enetered your Windows 7 keycode and activated/ validated your copy of Window 7?

www.microsoft.com/genuine

`

Also - Daemon Tools has problems - un-install it immediately - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[2386]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-ApplicationExperienceInfrastructure
  Date: 2009-11-20T10:49:38.906
  User Name: Oli-PC\Oli
  Computer: Oli-PC
  Description: 
The application (Daemon Tools, from vendor DT Soft Ltd.) has the following problem: 
Daemon Tools is incompatible with this version of Windows. 
For more information, contact DT Soft Ltd..
[/FONT]
```
`

Do you have an Internet Security product installed, e.g., NIS, N360, KIS, MIS, etc...?

Please re-run *msinfo32* - the one included in the zip file was empty -
START | type *msinfo32* - save as NFO file (NFO = default file ext)

Zip it up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Latest dump's attached. 010810-17877-01 being the newest.

My friend bought it for me as a present and installed it so im not to sure.

Oli

EDIT: added msinfo32


jcgriff2 said:


> Do you have an Internet Security product installed, e.g., NIS, N360, KIS, MIS, etc...?


 Not great with computers so not to sure what they mean


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

oli356 said:


> Latest dump's attached. 010810-17877-01 being the newest.
> 
> My friend bought it for me as a present and installed it so im not to sure.
> 
> ...



NIS = Norton Internet Security
N360 = Norton 360
KIS = Kaspersky Internet Security
MIS = McAfee Internet Security


WERCON shows 573 application crashes - beginning the date of the Windows 7 installation - 7 October 2009 - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]07/10/2009 16:47	Application Error	Faulting application name: Setup.exe_XFX Graphic Card Installer
07/10/2009 20:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 17:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
07/10/2009 16:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
07/10/2009 16:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateF
07/10/2009 16:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateF
07/10/2009 16:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry&#x
07/10/2009 16:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAddi
07/10/2009 16:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAddi
07/10/2009 16:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFo
07/10/2009 16:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
07/10/2009 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAddi
07/10/2009 16:02	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriv
07/10/2009 16:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAddi
08/10/2009 18:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/10/2009 21:16	Application Hang	The program iTunes.exe version 9.0.1.8 stopped interacting with
08/10/2009 15:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
08/10/2009 16:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/10/2009 16:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/10/2009 16:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/10/2009 16:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/10/2009 18:33	Application Error	Faulting application name: iPhoneTransfer.exe, version: 2.1.8.1
08/10/2009 17:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriv
08/10/2009 18:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1454338691, type 1
Event Name: APPC
08/10/2009 18:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/10/2009 18:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/10/2009 21:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
09/10/2009 19:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAddi
09/10/2009 19:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAddi
09/10/2009 14:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
09/10/2009 21:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
09/10/2009 21:37	Application Error	Faulting application name: shift.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time st
09/10/2009 19:41	Application Hang	The program msiexec.exe version 5.0.7600.16385 stopped interact
09/10/2009 19:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
11/10/2009 10:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
11/10/2009 18:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
11/10/2009 18:55	Application Hang	The program RGSC.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with W
11/10/2009 18:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
11/10/2009 18:55	Application Hang	The program GTAIV.exe version 1.0.3.0 stopped interacting with 
14/10/2009 17:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_aswTdi+5563, type 0
Event 
17/10/2009 17:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
19/10/2009 15:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
21/10/2009 21:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
21/10/2009 13:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
23/10/2009 06:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
23/10/2009 06:53	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
23/10/2009 21:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriv
24/10/2009 17:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriv
24/10/2009 17:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriv
24/10/2009 08:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VidSchiInterlockedRemoveHeadListI
24/10/2009 17:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriv
24/10/2009 17:58	Application Hang	The program mm2trial.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting wi
24/10/2009 17:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
24/10/2009 21:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
24/10/2009 21:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
24/10/2009 21:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
24/10/2009 21:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
24/10/2009 22:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
25/10/2009 14:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
25/10/2009 13:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
25/10/2009 13:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
25/10/2009 13:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
26/10/2009 13:54	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.1.3523, ti
26/10/2009 16:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
26/10/2009 16:39	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.1.3523, ti
26/10/2009 13:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
27/10/2009 16:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1E_c0000005_nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+fa, type 
28/10/2009 13:10	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3523 stopped interacting 
28/10/2009 22:05	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.1.3523, ti
28/10/2009 22:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
28/10/2009 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
29/10/2009 17:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
29/10/2009 17:13	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3576 stopped interacting 
30/10/2009 13:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
30/10/2009 17:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
30/10/2009 17:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
31/10/2009 18:59	Application Hang	The program VideoManager.exe version 7.1.16.0 stopped interacti
31/10/2009 18:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 613166416, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
31/10/2009 18:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
31/10/2009 16:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriv
31/10/2009 11:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
31/10/2009 11:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
31/10/2009 19:18	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.1.3576, ti
31/10/2009 18:53	Application Error	Faulting application name: VideoManager.exe, version: 7.1.16.0,
31/10/2009 19:02	Application Hang	The program VideoManager.exe version 7.1.16.0 stopped interacti
31/10/2009 19:02	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
31/10/2009 19:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
01/11/2009 20:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
01/11/2009 20:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
01/11/2009 14:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
01/11/2009 23:02	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
01/11/2009 23:02	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.1.7600.16404 stopped interac
01/11/2009 14:38	Application Hang	The program PCSuite.exe version 7.1.40.0 stopped interacting wi
01/11/2009 20:50	Application Error	Faulting application name: wmpnetwk.exe, version: 12.0.7600.163
02/11/2009 22:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
02/11/2009 14:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
02/11/2009 22:43	Application Error	Faulting application name: VideoManager.exe, version: 7.1.16.0,
04/11/2009 22:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
04/11/2009 22:40	Application Hang	The program iTunes.exe version 9.0.2.25 stopped interacting wit
04/11/2009 18:01	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.2.3589 stopped interacting 
04/11/2009 17:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
05/11/2009 20:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFo
05/11/2009 20:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:17	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
05/11/2009 20:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
08/11/2009 21:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
08/11/2009 21:07	Application Error	Faulting application name: PCSuite.exe, version: 7.1.40.0, time
09/11/2009 21:10	Application Error	Faulting application name: PCSuite.exe, version: 7.1.40.0, time
09/11/2009 21:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
10/11/2009 18:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
10/11/2009 18:20	Application Hang	The program Reason.exe version 4.0.0.4096 stopped interacting w
17/11/2009 13:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransie
17/11/2009 13:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCa
17/11/2009 09:29	Application Error	Faulting application name: KMPlayer.exe, version: 2.9.4.1435, t
17/11/2009 13:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
17/11/2009 09:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
17/11/2009 13:06	Application Hang	The program KMPlayer.exe version 2.9.4.1435 stopped interacting
17/11/2009 09:28	Application Hang	The program KMPlayer.exe version 2.9.4.1435 stopped interacting
17/11/2009 13:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCa
17/11/2009 09:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
17/11/2009 09:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
19/11/2009 12:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
19/11/2009 09:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
19/11/2009 12:58	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.2.3606 stopped interacting 
20/11/2009 10:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
20/11/2009 10:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
20/11/2009 10:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
21/11/2009 08:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
21/11/2009 08:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
21/11/2009 08:19	Application Error	Faulting application name: Foxit Phantom.exe, version: 1.0.1.90
22/11/2009 13:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 647934910, type 5
Event Name: MpTel
22/11/2009 13:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 837880479, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 454420010, type 5
Event Name: Respo
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 448591142, type 5
Event Name: Respo
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1444004742, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1519453428, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1447328213, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1450064345, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1454338691, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1421045001, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1099736248, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1435315923, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1399954063, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 771693509, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 723182816, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 691651535, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 633888226, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 508441334, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 613166416, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 613166416, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 554629975, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 458452379, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VidSchiInterlockedRemoveHeadListI
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_aswTdi+5563, type 0
Event 
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1E_c0000005_nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+fa, type 
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1376290234, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1373409337, type 1
Event Name: APPC
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 55769560, type 5
Event Name: ShellB
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 39925002, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 39925002, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 32571520, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 32571520, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 32571520, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 17991316, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 17991316, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10446980, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10446980, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 628445067, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 628445067, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 674153199, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 262495543, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 262495543, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8756466, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#x
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10110378, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 452704182, type 5
Event Name: Scrip
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 452704182, type 5
Event Name: Scrip
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 452704182, type 5
Event Name: Scrip
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10092787, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10092787, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 761442869, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffect
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 560730464, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11331347, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11331347, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11331347, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 11331347, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 19:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 409596369, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 185715155, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8349822, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#x
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 304325484, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 332192419, type 5
Event Name: PnPGe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 295293479, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 152729272, type 5
Event Name: PnPGe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3760559, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriv
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 295293519, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 315388732, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 218014559, type 5
Event Name: PnPGe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 218014559, type 5
Event Name: PnPGe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 218014559, type 5
Event Name: PnPGe
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 17725111, type 5
Event Name: PnPGen
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 5932390, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriv
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 647934910, type 5
Event Name: MpTel
23/11/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 6739480, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 645796037, type 5
Event Name: Windo
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 12486953, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8621225, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#x
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 304325484, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 315388732, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 515097452, type 5
Event Name: PnPGe
23/11/2009 20:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffect
25/11/2009 14:32	Application Hang	The program mpc-hc.exe version 1.3.1333.0 stopped interacting w
25/11/2009 17:30	Application Hang	The program mpc-hc.exe version 1.3.1333.0 stopped interacting w
25/11/2009 17:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 820157418, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
25/11/2009 14:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 820157418, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
25/11/2009 07:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
25/11/2009 14:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 816078864, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
26/11/2009 15:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDeviceProbl
27/11/2009 07:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1435813898, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/11/2009 07:51	Application Error	Faulting application name: WINWORD.EXE, version: 12.0.6504.5000
30/11/2009 18:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 17725111, type 5
Event Name: PnPGen
01/12/2009 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDeviceProbl
01/12/2009 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
01/12/2009 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
01/12/2009 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
02/12/2009 08:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 820157418, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
02/12/2009 14:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 779286495, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
02/12/2009 08:36	Application Error	Faulting application name: mpc-hc.exe, version: 1.3.1333.0, tim
02/12/2009 08:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
02/12/2009 08:38	Application Hang	The program mpc-hc.exe version 1.3.1333.0 stopped interacting w
03/12/2009 21:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1578927680, type 1
Event Name: APPC
03/12/2009 21:10	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.2.3615, ti
05/12/2009 22:11	Application Error	Faulting application name: OUTLOOK.EXE, version: 12.0.6514.5000
05/12/2009 22:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1472631229, type 1
Event Name: APPC
11/12/2009 21:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 704825143, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
11/12/2009 20:59	Application Hang	The program msnmsgr.exe version 14.0.8089.726 stopped interacti
12/12/2009 20:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 861203626, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
12/12/2009 11:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 629510797, type 5
Event Name: PnPGe
12/12/2009 20:16	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.2.3615 stopped interacting 
13/12/2009 20:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 846255275, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
13/12/2009 20:22	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.2.3615 stopped interacting 
14/12/2009 20:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 796622335, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
14/12/2009 20:47	Application Hang	The program iTunes.exe version 9.0.2.25 stopped interacting wit
15/12/2009 19:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppTermFailure
15/12/2009 19:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 680571462, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
15/12/2009 19:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppTermFailure
15/12/2009 19:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
&#x
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDeviceProbl
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppTermFailure
15/12/2009 19:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 697979879, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
&#x
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFa
15/12/2009 19:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 605578410, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
15/12/2009 19:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1311829199, type 1
Event Name: APPC
15/12/2009 19:11	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
15/12/2009 19:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 604300127, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
15/12/2009 19:04	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.1.7600.16404 stopped interac
15/12/2009 19:03	Application Hang	The program WINWORD.EXE version 12.0.6504.5000 stopped interact
15/12/2009 19:03	Application Hang	The program WINWORD.EXE version 12.0.6504.5000 stopped interact
15/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppTermFailure
15/12/2009 19:03	Application Error	Faulting application name: WINWORD.EXE, version: 12.0.6504.5000
15/12/2009 19:06	Application Hang	The program explorer.exe version 6.1.7600.16404 stopped interac
16/12/2009 19:42	Application Error	Faulting application name: autorun.exe_unknown, version: 0.0.0.
16/12/2009 21:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransie
16/12/2009 19:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1589793390, type 1
Event Name: APPC
18/12/2009 08:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 643788570, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
20/12/2009 14:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 778637179, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
21/12/2009 18:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFo
21/12/2009 18:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCa
21/12/2009 18:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCa
21/12/2009 18:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCa
22/12/2009 12:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 644117171, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
23/12/2009 18:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 764109902, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
23/12/2009 23:04	Application Hang	The program blackra1n.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting w
23/12/2009 19:36	Application Error	Faulting application name: CoD MW2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time 
23/12/2009 18:42	Application Error	Faulting application name: Steam.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time st
23/12/2009 18:38	Application Error	Faulting application name: Steam.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time st
23/12/2009 12:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 309894896, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/12/2009 18:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 851760875, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
23/12/2009 12:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 369475017, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/12/2009 12:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 309895079, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/12/2009 18:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 852436466, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
23/12/2009 19:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
23/12/2009 23:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
23/12/2009 12:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 369475082, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
23/12/2009 12:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 309895138, type 5
Event Name: PnPRe
24/12/2009 13:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 55769560, type 5
Event Name: ShellB
24/12/2009 13:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 830165200, type 5
Event Name: Scrip
24/12/2009 13:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 452704182, type 5
Event Name: Scrip
24/12/2009 13:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 704825143, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
24/12/2009 13:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xCFFFFFFF_IMAGE_udfs.sys, type 0
&#x00
24/12/2009 13:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 781911563, type 5
Event Name: Respo
24/12/2009 13:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 317088890, type 5
Event Name: PnPDr
24/12/2009 13:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffect
24/12/2009 13:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 849559030, type 5
Event Name: PnPDe
24/12/2009 13:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xCFFFFFFF_IMAGE_udfs.sys, type 0
&#x00
24/12/2009 13:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 890225528, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
27/12/2009 22:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
27/12/2009 22:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1558151583, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 23:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1556514396, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 23:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1612480955, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 23:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
27/12/2009 23:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1558151583, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 23:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1557313870, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 816480713, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
27/12/2009 23:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 737127253, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
27/12/2009 23:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
27/12/2009 23:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
27/12/2009 23:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
27/12/2009 23:51	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 23:36	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 23:36	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 23:36	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 23:34	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 23:00	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:59	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:51	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:50	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:50	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:50	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:49	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:44	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:43	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:43	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:42	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 22:42	Application Error	Faulting application name: GTAIV.exe, version: 1.0.0.4, time st
27/12/2009 21:39	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
27/12/2009 21:38	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
27/12/2009 21:13	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
27/12/2009 22:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
&#
27/12/2009 22:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1553765215, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1557159671, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1556064528, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1553983857, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1570149224, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1558151583, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1557159671, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1556064528, type 1
Event Name: APPC
27/12/2009 22:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 647761640, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
27/12/2009 21:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 686321420, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
27/12/2009 21:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 761031851, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
27/12/2009 21:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 849559030, type 5
Event Name: PnPDe
27/12/2009 21:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 700512386, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
27/12/2009 20:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 78578454, type 5
Event Name: PnPGen
27/12/2009 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 786170202, type 5
Event Name: Respo
27/12/2009 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffect
27/12/2009 20:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 534359662, type 5
Event Name: Apphe
27/12/2009 23:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1553145003, type 1
Event Name: APPC
28/12/2009 14:45	Application Hang	The program DllHost.exe version 6.1.7600.16385 stopped interact
28/12/2009 14:45	Application Hang	The program DllHost.exe version 6.1.7600.16385 stopped interact
28/12/2009 14:47	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.1.7600.16404 stopped interac
28/12/2009 20:08	Application Hang	The program mpc-hc.exe version 1.3.1333.0 stopped interacting w
28/12/2009 08:04	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
28/12/2009 12:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
28/12/2009 08:04	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
28/12/2009 12:18	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
28/12/2009 12:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
28/12/2009 08:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 686321420, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
28/12/2009 08:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 686321420, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
28/12/2009 12:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 816948435, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&
28/12/2009 12:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
28/12/2009 12:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
28/12/2009 20:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 820157418, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
28/12/2009 14:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 733206621, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
28/12/2009 14:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 662954926, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
28/12/2009 14:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransie
28/12/2009 14:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 673578670, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
28/12/2009 12:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 686321420, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
28/12/2009 12:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
28/12/2009 12:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
28/12/2009 12:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
28/12/2009 12:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPLICATION CR
29/12/2009 11:30	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
29/12/2009 20:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
29/12/2009 08:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 649177050, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
29/12/2009 11:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
&#x
29/12/2009 11:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
29/12/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 865216388, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
29/12/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransie
29/12/2009 11:30	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
29/12/2009 20:07	Application Error	Faulting application name: LGDCore.exe, version: 3.4.137.0, tim
30/12/2009 23:26	Application Error	Faulting application name: winamp.exe, version: 5.5.7.2810, tim
30/12/2009 22:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 696396702, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
30/12/2009 20:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransie
30/12/2009 23:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1619125964, type 1
Event Name: APPC
30/12/2009 22:04	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
31/12/2009 20:00	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
31/12/2009 20:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 686321420, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
01/01/2010 16:56	Application Error	Faulting application name: INSTALL.EXE_unknown, version: 0.0.0.
01/01/2010 16:56	Application Error	Faulting application name: INSTALL.EXE_unknown, version: 0.0.0.
01/01/2010 17:16	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
01/01/2010 17:57	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
01/01/2010 18:03	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
01/01/2010 17:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
&#x
01/01/2010 18:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
&#x
01/01/2010 16:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 402192637, type 1
Event Name: APPCR
01/01/2010 16:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8121653, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#x
01/01/2010 16:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
01/01/2010 17:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 904307255, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
01/01/2010 17:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 904348219, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
02/01/2010 00:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCa
02/01/2010 00:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCa
02/01/2010 07:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1404225454, type 1
Event Name: APPC
02/01/2010 12:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 762801056, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
02/01/2010 00:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 127851085, type 5
Event Name: Shell
02/01/2010 07:52	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
03/01/2010 22:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 682521311, type 5
Event Name: RADAR
03/01/2010 13:36	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
03/01/2010 13:34	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
03/01/2010 04:17	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1614112860, type 1
Event Name: APPC
03/01/2010 13:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
&#x
03/01/2010 02:24	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.2.3625, ti
03/01/2010 13:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 686321420, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
04/01/2010 08:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 08:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 12:30	Application Error	Faulting application name: svchost.exe_SysMain, version: 6.1.76
04/01/2010 08:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 09:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 10:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1428234238, type 1
Event Name: APPC
04/01/2010 12:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 10:42	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
04/01/2010 12:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
04/01/2010 09:21	Application Error	Faulting application name: iw4sp.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time st
04/01/2010 08:29	Application Error	Faulting application name: SearchIndexer.exe, version: 7.0.7600
04/01/2010 08:18	Application Error	Faulting application name: svchost.exe_SysMain, version: 6.1.76
04/01/2010 19:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1617761336, type 1
Event Name: APPC
04/01/2010 19:48	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.2.3625, ti
04/01/2010 16:11	Application Error	Faulting application name: svchost.exe_SysMain, version: 6.1.76
04/01/2010 08:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 7162823, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
05/01/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
05/01/2010 20:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.2.3625, ti
05/01/2010 16:12	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.2.3625, ti
05/01/2010 14:54	Application Error	Faulting application name: iw4sp.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time st
05/01/2010 12:59	Application Error	Faulting application name: svchost.exe_DPS, version: 6.1.7600.1
05/01/2010 07:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1589308917, type 1
Event Name: APPC
05/01/2010 07:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 6953048, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
05/01/2010 07:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 6742565, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
05/01/2010 07:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 6822592, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
05/01/2010 12:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
05/01/2010 12:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
05/01/2010 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8167320, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
05/01/2010 14:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
05/01/2010 15:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 18:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 568042006, type 5
Event Name: Respo
05/01/2010 18:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffect
05/01/2010 18:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateF
05/01/2010 18:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateF
05/01/2010 16:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
&#x
05/01/2010 15:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
05/01/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
05/01/2010 15:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
06/01/2010 11:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
06/01/2010 22:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 913684861, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
06/01/2010 07:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8915788, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#x
06/01/2010 22:03	Application Error	Faulting application name: firefox.exe, version: 1.9.2.3625, ti
07/01/2010 20:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 686321420, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
07/01/2010 14:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
07/01/2010 20:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 696888156, type 5
Event Name: BEX&#
07/01/2010 20:44	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
07/01/2010 14:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEven
07/01/2010 14:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransie
07/01/2010 14:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocation
07/01/2010 14:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
07/01/2010 14:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
07/01/2010 14:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_atikmdag.sys, type 0
07/01/2010 14:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 817095819, type 5
Event Name: Windo
07/01/2010 14:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen&#x0
07/01/2010 20:30	Application Error	Faulting application name: svchost.exe_SysMain, version: 6.1.76
07/01/2010 20:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: msnmsgr.exe, version: 14.0.8089.726,
07/01/2010 20:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
07/01/2010 20:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
07/01/2010 20:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffect
07/01/2010 20:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffect
07/01/2010 20:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 6807936, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
08/01/2010 09:24	Application Hang	The program mpc-hc.exe version 1.3.1333.0 stopped interacting w
08/01/2010 08:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164, type 0
&
08/01/2010 00:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
08/01/2010 00:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
08/01/2010 08:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 6854897, type 4
Event Name: APPCRAS
08/01/2010 09:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1&#x00
08/01/2010 09:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
08/01/2010 09:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
08/01/2010 09:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
08/01/2010 09:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH&#x000
08/01/2010 09:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 916308820, type 5
Event Name: AppHa
08/01/2010 09:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8415273, type 5
Event Name: PCA2&#x
08/01/2010 09:31	Application Hang	The program mpc-hc.exe version 1.3.1333.0 stopped interacting w
08/01/2010 00:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: svchost.exe_SysMain, version: 6.1.76
08/01/2010 09:25	Application Error	Faulting application name: mpc-hc.exe, version: 1.3.1333.0, tim
08/01/2010 09:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: mpc-hc.exe, version: 1.3.1333.0, tim
08/01/2010 09:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: mpc-hc.exe, version: 1.3.1333.0, tim
08/01/2010 09:28	Application Error	Faulting application name: mpc-hc.exe, version: 1.3.1333.0, tim[/FONT]
```
`

To see some of these for yourself - 
START | type *View all* - select "View all Problem Reports" | click 2x on a line item for additional information

The bugcheck on the latest dump = *0x24* = NTFS file system = hard drive

I'll detail this further in my next post.

I suggest highly that you find out where your friend obtained the Windows 7 DVD for installation as you are going to need it -- to re-install Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

that looks like a lot of errors :S
and the latest dump that make it seem like my hard drive is broken?

Seems a little dodgy to me that Windows should have this many errors..

I rang up my friend (woke him up..) I was like where did you buy Windows 7 from? he was like uhm uhm Amazon website.

There is no W7 box along with all of my other computer boxes so im not sure if its been thrown away or he took it or what.

Oli


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Follow-up to last post - I reached the charachter limit - 

The latest dump bugcheck = *0x24* = NTFS file system

Interestingly, it came w/ a 0xc0000005 exception = memory access violation

Seems as if the system may be locked out of part of the drive; not sure.

You have a 3 month old system with a 1 terabyte hard drive (932 GB), with 209 GB free.

What is using up 723 GB of space?

Any ideas what this is - found it in the loaded driver list - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
"\\?\c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\drm\cache\
indiv_sid_s-1-5-20\[COLOR=Red]indiv01_64.key[/COLOR]"					"\\?\c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\drm\cache\indiv_sid_s-1-5-20\indiv01_64.key"
[/FONT]
```
Inquire about and obtain that Windows 7 DVD and make sure it is a genuine Microsoft OS DVD. You do need to wipe the entire hard drive and re-install Windows 7.

1st - run hard drive diagnostics test --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Windows 7 x64 -- bugcheck = *0x24*

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\oli356_Windows7x64_01-06-10__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel2\010810-17877-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e0d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0304ae50
Debug session time: Fri Jan  8 01:39:21.960 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:13:36.740
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff880089832f8, fffff88008982b50, fffff8800128e884}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff880089832f8
Arg3: fffff88008982b50
Arg4: fffff8800128e884

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880089832f8 -- (.exr 0xfffff880089832f8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8800128e884 (Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x0000000000000164)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff88008982b50 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88008982b50)
rax=000000000000ff7b rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=01ca9028b53d5631
rdx=fffffa8006806a01 rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=fffffa8006806a20
rip=fffff8800128e884 rsp=fffff88008983530 rbp=fffff880089838e0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff880089835c0
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff8a009c40b40 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa8004b06180 r15=0000000000000702
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x164:
fffff880`0128e884 488b4960        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rcx+60h] ds:002b:01ca9028`b53d5691=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030b50e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164
fffff880`0128e884 488b4960        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rcx+60h]

FAULTING_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164
fffff880`0128e884 488b4960        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rcx+60h]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff88001230b7c to fffff8800128e884

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08983530 fffff880`01230b7c : fffffa80`06806a20 fffffa80`04b06180 fffff880`08983601 fffffa80`05a77300 : Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x164
fffff880`08983660 fffff880`01224bed : fffffa80`06806a20 fffff880`00da5d01 fffffa80`04a26e10 fffff880`08983700 : Ntfs!NtfsVolumeDasdIo+0x1dc
fffff880`08983710 fffff880`01225f78 : fffffa80`06806a20 fffffa80`05a77350 fffff880`08983801 fffffa80`06809900 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonRead+0x1e61
fffff880`089838b0 fffff880`00d9923f : fffffa80`05a776f0 fffffa80`05a77350 fffffa80`06809900 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdRead+0x1b8
fffff880`08983960 fffff880`00d976df : fffffa80`04a24de0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04a24d00 fffffa80`05a77350 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`089839f0 fffff800`03192929 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05bda5b0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05a77350 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`08983a50 fffff800`0319a143 : fffffa80`05bda5b0 fffffa80`05bda5b0 fffffa80`05bda5b0 fffff880`02f63180 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0xf9
fffff880`08983ac0 fffff800`02e7e153 : 00000000`00000770 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtReadFile+0x631
fffff880`08983bb0 00000000`76f4ff1a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`01c0d708 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76f4ff1a


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88008982b50 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> lmvm Ntfs
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01214000 fffff880`013b7000   Ntfs       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntfs.pdb\A3FA3C11632A4FC09223AB611D6EFF7F2\ntfs.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: Ntfs.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\Ntfs.sys\4A5BC14F1a3000\Ntfs.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
    Image name: Ntfs.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
    CheckSum:         00195F88
    ImageSize:        001A3000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntfs.sys
    OriginalFilename: ntfs.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT File System Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
2: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e0d000 fffff800`033ea000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033ea000 fffff800`03433000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c25000 fffff880`00c35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c3e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00c3e000 fffff880`00c47000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`00c47000 fffff880`00c52000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c57000 fffff880`00c64000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c64000 fffff880`00c78000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c78000 fffff880`00cd6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cd6000 fffff880`00d96000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d96000 fffff880`00de2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00de2000 fffff880`00df0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e33000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e5d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00e68000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e7c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e7c000 fffff880`00ea6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ea6000 fffff880`00eaf000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00f57000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f66000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f66000 fffff880`00f99000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00ff5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010a4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`011cd000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011cd000 fffff880`011d6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011d6000 fffff880`011eb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`01200000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01214000 fffff880`013b7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013e7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01415000 fffff880`01473000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01473000 fffff880`0148d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`01500000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01500000 fffff880`01511000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01511000 fffff880`0151b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`01567000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01567000 fffff880`015a1000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`015a1000 fffff880`015aa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015e4000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015e4000 fffff880`015fa000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016bc000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016bc000 fffff880`017ae000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017ae000 fffff880`017f8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e2d100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01e42000 fffff880`01f4c000   WN111v2w7x WN111v2w7x.sys Wed Oct 21 00:01:33 2009 (4ADE879D)
fffff880`01f4c000 fffff880`01f69000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01f69000 fffff880`01f76000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`01f76000 fffff880`01f82000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`01f82000 fffff880`01f90000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`01f90000 fffff880`01fa9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`01fa9000 fffff880`01fb1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`01fb2000 fffff880`01fb3f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`01fb4000 fffff880`01fd1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`01fd1000 fffff880`01fde000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01fde000 fffff880`01feb000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Fri Jun 26 13:13:21 2009 (4A4501B1)
fffff880`01feb000 fffff880`01ff9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02c45000 fffff880`02c4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c4e000 fffff880`02c74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02c74000 fffff880`02c81000   jswpslwfx jswpslwfx.sys Thu May 15 06:28:50 2008 (482C1062)
fffff880`02c81000 fffff880`02c97000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02c97000 fffff880`02ca6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02cc3000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02cc3000 fffff880`02cde000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02cde000 fffff880`02cf2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02cf7000 fffff880`02d08000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d08000 fffff880`02d26000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d26000 fffff880`02d33000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d33000 fffff880`02dbd000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03e11000 fffff880`03e37000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03e37000 fffff880`03e4c000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03e4c000 fffff880`03e55000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03e55000 fffff880`03eab000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03ed8000 fffff880`03f29000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03f29000 fffff880`03f35000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03f35000 fffff880`03f40000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03f40000 fffff880`03f4f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03fd2000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03fd2000 fffff880`03ff0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0420f000 fffff880`04210480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04211000 fffff880`04254000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04254000 fffff880`04266000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04266000 fffff880`04279000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`04279000 fffff880`04291000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04291000 fffff880`0429d000   RtNdPt60 RtNdPt60.sys Sun Jul 19 22:27:32 2009 (4A63D614)
fffff880`042ab000 fffff880`042f0000   avzn90oj avzn90oj.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`042f0000 fffff880`042fd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`042fd000 fffff880`04309000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04319000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04319000 fffff880`0432f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0432f000 fffff880`04353000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04353000 fffff880`0435f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0435f000 fffff880`0438e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0438e000 fffff880`043a9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`043a9000 fffff880`043ca000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043e4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`043e4000 fffff880`043ef000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`043ef000 fffff880`043fe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0483e000 fffff880`04e74000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:44:50 2009 (4B0CA832)
fffff880`04e74000 fffff880`04f68000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04f68000 fffff880`04fae000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fd2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04fd2000 fffff880`04fdf000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04fdf000 fffff880`04fea000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04fea000 fffff880`04ffb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05013000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05013000 fffff880`05036000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05036000 fffff880`05057000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`05057000 fffff880`0506c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0506c000 fffff880`050bf000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`050c7000 fffff880`05121000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`05121000 fffff880`0512c000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0512c000 fffff880`05141000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`05141000 fffff880`05162000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`05162000 fffff880`0519f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0519f000 fffff880`051c1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`051c1000 fffff880`051c6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051e1c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`051e2000 fffff880`051f0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`051f0000 fffff880`051fc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a09000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05a09000 fffff880`05beb900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`05bec000 fffff880`05bfa000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05c28000 fffff880`05cf0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05cf0000 fffff880`05d0e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05d0e000 fffff880`05d26000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05d26000 fffff880`05d52000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05d52000 fffff880`05d9f000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05d9f000 fffff880`05dc2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06069000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`060af000 fffff880`06155000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06155000 fffff880`06160000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06160000 fffff880`0618d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0618d000 fffff880`0619f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0669e000 fffff880`06736000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06769000 fffff880`06773000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)
fffff880`067a7000 fffff880`067b3000   PCASp50a64 PCASp50a64.sys Tue Nov 28 21:45:19 2006 (456CF43F)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00777000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06631000 fffff880`0663b000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b3000 fffff880`067c3000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0664c000 fffff880`0667d000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0663b000 fffff880`0664c000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06689000 fffff880`06695000   ccdcmbx64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0667d000 fffff880`06689000   pccsmcfdx64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06736000 fffff880`06744000   usbser.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06695000 fffff880`0669e000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06744000 fffff880`06751000   ccdcmbox64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0675a000 fffff880`06769000   modem.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06751000 fffff880`0675a000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06736000 fffff880`067a7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06631000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c3000 fffff880`067d4000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0429d000 fffff880`042a7000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01e2e000 fffff880`01e3e000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fc000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01213000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02d33000 fffff880`02dbd000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04319000 fffff880`0432f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e37000 fffff880`03e4c000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00e68000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e33000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e5d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`05141000 fffff880`05162000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`0483e000 fffff880`04e74000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:44:50 2009 (4B0CA832)
fffff880`042ab000 fffff880`042f0000   avzn90oj avzn90oj.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016bc000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05cf0000 fffff880`05d0e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00777000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01f4c000 fffff880`01f69000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`00e7c000 fffff880`00ea6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd6000 fffff880`00d96000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013e7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c78000 fffff880`00cd6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`01500000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04319000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`051e2000 fffff880`051f0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03fd2000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03fd2000 fffff880`03ff0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f40000 fffff880`03f4f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`015e4000 fffff880`015fa000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0519f000 fffff880`051c1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a09000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`051f0000 fffff880`051fc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05013000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01f76000 fffff880`01f82000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04e74000 fffff880`04f68000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04f68000 fffff880`04fae000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`042f0000 fffff880`042fd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e7c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`05121000 fffff880`0512c000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00d96000 fffff880`00de2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01511000 fffff880`0151b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015e4000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`017ae000 fffff880`017f8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04fd2000 fffff880`04fdf000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`033ea000 fffff800`03433000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fd2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`01f90000 fffff880`01fa9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`01fa9000 fffff880`01fb1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`01f82000 fffff880`01f90000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05c28000 fffff880`05cf0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015a1000 fffff880`015aa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`02c74000 fffff880`02c81000   jswpslwfx jswpslwfx.sys Thu May 15 06:28:50 2008 (482C1062)
fffff880`043ef000 fffff880`043fe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05bec000 fffff880`05bfa000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04211000 fffff880`04254000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01473000 fffff880`0148d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`051c1000 fffff880`051c6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05057000 fffff880`0506c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05013000 fffff880`05036000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c57000 fffff880`00c64000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`01feb000 fffff880`01ff9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01fd1000 fffff880`01fde000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05d0e000 fffff880`05d26000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05d26000 fffff880`05d52000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05d52000 fffff880`05d9f000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05d9f000 fffff880`05dc2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00c47000 fffff880`00c52000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01415000 fffff880`01473000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03f35000 fffff880`03f40000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016bc000 fffff880`017ae000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04353000 fffff880`0435f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04266000 fffff880`04279000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`0435f000 fffff880`0438e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0512c000 fffff880`05141000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02c97000 fffff880`02ca6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02cf7000 fffff880`02d08000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03f29000 fffff880`03f35000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e0d000 fffff800`033ea000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01214000 fffff880`013b7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`00ea6000 fffff880`00eaf000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0506c000 fffff880`050bf000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01fde000 fffff880`01feb000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Fri Jun 26 13:13:21 2009 (4A4501B1)
fffff880`02c4e000 fffff880`02c74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`011d6000 fffff880`011eb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`067a7000 fffff880`067b3000   PCASp50a64 PCASp50a64.sys Tue Nov 28 21:45:19 2006 (456CF43F)
fffff880`00f66000 fffff880`00f99000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010a4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01500000 fffff880`01511000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`060af000 fffff880`06155000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05162000 fffff880`0519f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c64000 fffff880`00c78000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0432f000 fffff880`04353000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0438e000 fffff880`043a9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`043a9000 fffff880`043ca000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043e4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03ed8000 fffff880`03f29000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`043e4000 fffff880`043ef000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c3e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00c3e000 fffff880`00c47000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01567000 fffff880`015a1000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`04279000 fffff880`04291000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05a09000 fffff880`05beb900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04291000 fffff880`0429d000   RtNdPt60 RtNdPt60.sys Sun Jul 19 22:27:32 2009 (4A63D614)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`06155000 fffff880`06160000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`042fd000 fffff880`04309000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02cc3000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`011cd000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0669e000 fffff880`06736000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06069000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06160000 fffff880`0618d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0420f000 fffff880`04210480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0618d000 fffff880`0619f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02d26000 fffff880`02d33000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d08000 fffff880`02d26000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02cde000 fffff880`02cf2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03e11000 fffff880`03e37000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04254000 fffff880`04266000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051e1c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`01fb4000 fffff880`01fd1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`01fb2000 fffff880`01fb3f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04fea000 fffff880`04ffb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`050c7000 fffff880`05121000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04fdf000 fffff880`04fea000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e55000 fffff880`03eab000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e2d100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00de2000 fffff880`00df0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`01200000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00ff5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`01567000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01f69000 fffff880`01f76000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02c81000 fffff880`02c97000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`06769000 fffff880`06773000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)
fffff880`02cc3000 fffff880`02cde000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`00c25000 fffff880`00c35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00f57000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f66000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c45000 fffff880`02c4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03e4c000 fffff880`03e55000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`011cd000 fffff880`011d6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01e42000 fffff880`01f4c000   WN111v2w7x WN111v2w7x.sys Wed Oct 21 00:01:33 2009 (4ADE879D)
fffff880`05036000 fffff880`05057000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06631000 fffff880`0663b000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067b3000 fffff880`067c3000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0664c000 fffff880`0667d000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0663b000 fffff880`0664c000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06689000 fffff880`06695000   ccdcmbx64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0667d000 fffff880`06689000   pccsmcfdx64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06736000 fffff880`06744000   usbser.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06695000 fffff880`0669e000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06744000 fffff880`06751000   ccdcmbox64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0675a000 fffff880`06769000   modem.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06751000 fffff880`0675a000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06736000 fffff880`067a7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06631000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067c3000 fffff880`067d4000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0429d000 fffff880`042a7000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01e2e000 fffff880`01e3e000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fc000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01213000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

[/FONT]
```


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Podcasts and such take up a large amount of my memory....
This is just annoying my friend isn't answering his phone no more...starting to feel like my Windows isn't legit....

Ok im going to go and buy myself Windows 7 home premium 64bit and try install it my self... 
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...category_oid=-27701#productInformationSection

Will that do? or isn't it the upgrade i need.

thanks
Oli


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Also - 

You had at least *23* BSODs - starting the day of the Windows 7 installation -


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]07/10/2009 16:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\100709-23228-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-33493-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_04c0b54a

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 100709-23228-01
Report Status: 2
08/10/2009 15:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\100809-24398-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37643-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0514e8f7

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 100809-24398-01
Report Status: 0
09/10/2009 14:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\100909-22339-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-43368-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0b9ce08e

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 100909-22339-01
Report Status: 0
14/10/2009 17:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_aswTdi+5563, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\101409-17737-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-36207-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER492.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_08dd1afe

Analysis symbol: X64_0x3B_aswTdi+5563
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 101409-17737-01
Report Status: 0
17/10/2009 17:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\101709-15381-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-25100-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0a60907b

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 101709-15381-01
Report Status: 0
19/10/2009 15:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\101909-22885-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-30498-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0b6ccde8

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 101909-22885-01
Report Status: 0
21/10/2009 21:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102109-15693-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-748929-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0bd44375

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 102109-15693-01
Report Status: 0
21/10/2009 13:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102109-18579-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-780566-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_02fc387d

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 102109-18579-01
Report Status: 0
24/10/2009 22:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102409-17565-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-530122-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_05606b40

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 102409-17565-01
Report Status: 0
24/10/2009 08:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VidSchiInterlockedRemoveHeadListIfExist+30, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102409-19500-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-98748-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDA18.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_07b9ee92

Analysis symbol: X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VidSchiInterlockedRemoveHeadListIfExist+30
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 102409-19500-01
Report Status: 0
27/10/2009 16:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1E_c0000005_nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+fa, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102709-18844-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37627-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WERF269.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0bb109fe

Analysis symbol: X64_0x1E_c0000005_nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+fa
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 102709-18844-01
Report Status: 0
02/11/2009 14:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\110209-15600-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-33867-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0a04dff2

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 110209-15600-01
Report Status: 0
17/11/2009 09:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\111709-18844-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-32214-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0bc0c81e

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 111709-18844-01
Report Status: 0
19/11/2009 09:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\111909-21138-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-35412-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0b54d410

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 111909-21138-01
Report Status: 0
20/11/2009 10:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\112009-19328-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-41886-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WERA36F.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_09d1a591

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 112009-19328-01
Report Status: 6
22/11/2009 13:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\112209-20779-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-32401-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0ba8a0e0

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 112209-20779-01
Report Status: 0
23/11/2009 19:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VidSchiInterlockedRemoveHeadListIfExist+30, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102409-19500-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-98748-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDA18.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VidSchiInterlockedRemoveHeadListIfExist+30
Rechecking for solution: 1
Report Id: 102409-19500-01
Report Status: 0
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_aswTdi+5563, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\101409-17737-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-36207-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER492.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: X64_0x3B_aswTdi+5563
Rechecking for solution: 1
Report Id: 101409-17737-01
Report Status: 0
23/11/2009 19:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1E_c0000005_nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+fa, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102709-18844-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37627-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WERF269.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: X64_0x1E_c0000005_nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+fa
Rechecking for solution: 1
Report Id: 102709-18844-01
Report Status: 0
25/11/2009 07:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\112509-20092-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31886-0.sysdata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0a691228

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 112509-20092-01
Report Status: 0
07/01/2010 14:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\010710-23134-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-35942-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER92CC.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_099492cc

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 010710-23134-01
Report Status: 6
07/01/2010 14:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\010710-23134-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-35942-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER92CC.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_1560a7a4

Analysis symbol: X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 010710-23134-01
Report Status: 0
08/01/2010 08:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\010810-17877-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-93007-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Temp\WERFB8.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Oli\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_02ce8545

Analysis symbol: X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+164
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 010810-17877-01
Report Status: 0[/FONT]
```
`

BTW - what is using >> 700 GB space on drive c: ?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

oli356 said:


> Podcasts and such take up a large amount of my memory....
> This is just annoying my friend isn't answering his phone no more...starting to feel like my Windows isn't legit....
> 
> Ok im going to go and buy myself Windows 7 home premium 64bit and try install it my self...
> ...


What is it that you are upgrading from?

If you wish to purchase an upgrade version of Windows 7, you will need to re-install the prior OS.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Video's, music from cd's, pictures, work.

I think the first time i had a BSOD was when i had to update my wireless router driver a few months ago. Maybe November

EDIT: Oh so i need to buy the other version which is:
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=818746&category_oid=-27701 ?
Which i guess means i have to delete all of my data and this W7 and then put the disk in and install new one. (sure i can find out how to do it on google)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

YES.... purchase the full retail version Windows 7 Home Premium.

Since the bulk of the 1 TB drive is pics, music, etc... you can copy them out to an external USB drive or try and shrink your current drive via Disk Management. I'd be concerned of outcome of the shrinking considering the OS is likely non-genuine.

Tutorial on shrinking drive --> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2672-partition-volume-shrink-3.html

Regardless of shrinking or not... wipe all partitions of the current drive before installing the retail version of Windows 7 (except for shrink drive, if you opt for that). Personally, I would move the files you want off of the drive, wipe the entire 1 TB HDD, then re-install. Use KillDisk to do so -

KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Just bought full version:
trying to get the most important things onto my 500GB hardrive, though its not a quick process.
I've also been told to make 2 partitions. One around 30GB for the OS and then the other for storage and so on.

Thanks for your help. Hopefuly this will clear it all up as i know it will be a legit version in-case the current one isn't. And i will have the disks also.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok after 3.5hours of doing kill disk i got W7 installed with no BSOD's or errors so far. Just copying back over my media which will take all night probably.

Made 2 partitions. One of 31GB which is 30.2GB with a 100MB/s reserve.
I installed mobo drivers, gpu, wireless adaptor drivers into C drive. Still got 13GB left in there so will throw in other drivers such as webcam to C.
I named my other partition (B) which was 901GB when empty.
I guess im going to just have to install my games in there then. Not under any program files or anything.

Hope it stays ok now. Atleast when i open a picture it loads up in the colour it should be. Before on my old OS for some reason the (outside) of the picture was like a yellow'y colour so it affected my picture. That was opening from the default Windows Photo View.

My only problem is trying to connect a printer; i had this on my last OS also. I select the printer in 'Add printer' it tries to connect. But it says:


> Windows can't find a driver for Canon MP170 Series Printer on the network. To locate one manually, click OK. Otherwise, click cancel and consult your network administrator or the printer maufacturer's website.


Which is odd because on a laptop we have in the house which was on vista and had a upgrade to Windows 7 it connects to the printer fine. I guess i need to try find a driver

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's the printer driver: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010248.asp

I'm glad that all seems well. Come back if anything goes wrong again! :wave:


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks. Any idea which one it is though? I know the driver has to be a certain format as it only allows one format when you have selected the wireless printer and it can't find a driver.

I'm guessing you understand that the printer is plugged into computer with modem and router in . And not a wi-fi one.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what you mean...:4-dontkno

This is the driver's download page: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0025531.asp?model=


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well what i need is a .INF file. And those drivers seem more to be like the type of drivers if you have the printer plugged in via USB to that pc.

But im connected through the wireless network to a printer which is plugged into the other computer.

Anyhow: I am getting hangings on various things... and then i can't even end the task to shut the file/program down... especially when im in the D drive looking at what i burnt to my DVD disks to copy and paste them to my hdd... which takes forever!

Theres also these svchost.exe (host process for windows services) in my processes. One of them which is taking up a insane 186,792k memory... I didn't get these before.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Going off-topic a little bit. As i have set up 2 paritions isn't there a way to make my (C) bigger so that i have enough room to install my games on it instead of putting them on my B.
I have seen you can shrink them.. but with that unallocated memory you can only put the memory back to the parition it came from or make another


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never successfully merged two partitions in Vista or Windows 7.

Hate to say this - wipe the 1 TB hard drive again; re-install Windows 7.

Since you have 1 TB HDD, give Windows 7 a MINIMUM of 100 GB to play with. The OS does grow as time goes on... specifically the \windows\winsxs folder, not to mention that Windows 7 system restore will utilize ~15% of the OS drive, depending on the VSS settings.

Most important - allow Windows Updates in during the installation. Make sure you have an active Internet connection, whether wifi or Ethernet. Windows 7 has legacy drivers and it will find one to make the Internet function. Upon reaching Desktop, check Windows Updates again - 

www.update.microsoft.com

Then allow Windows Update to do its job. Check with the Action Center (FLAG - bottom-right of screen). It will find updated 3rd party drivers for you.

Lastly, be sure to validate the installation - 

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

I actually did reinstall earlier to make it 100GB so room for games/updates hopefuly.
Through installing through boot DVD (not logged into windows) I didn't get the option for updates with net so I missed that part out. I also updated once I installed my other drivers. 

Hopefully 100GB is large enough as disk management doesn't let you make partitions bigger  you can just shrink to make a new one.. 

Also with the system restore what exactly is it sopose to solve/fix... As doesn't it keep files but change back settings, delete new programs'? Not used it on w7 yet, only on xp

I will check I validated windows. It's good I found out it wasn't legit today as if Microsoft found out I'm sure I would be in big trouble! 
Also would you mind just checking for any problems if I upload the 2things which you ask for in the BSOD post. (if those are what you need)

thanks
oli


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

System Restore is now adjustable like it was in XP.
START | type *create* - select "create a restore point"

The 2 links that I provided for you are for (1) Windows Updates and (2) Windows Genuine Advantage. There is nothing produced from either link that can be submitted to me for review.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Just clicked activate windows in 'my computer properties' so thats all done 

Oh yer i know. I meant; you know the TSF_Vista_Support and the System Health Report you ask for if your doing a BSOD post. And you can pick up all sorts of errors from them i guess (as you have shown over my thread). Would you mind just doing it again if i get the tsf_vista_support and the system health report to make sure everything is ok.?

Thanks

Oli


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

My main issue though at the moment is in my folders in the top right corner, the search function i type in something (in that folder) to search for and it finds nothing .....

any idea why?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

What do you mean "folders in the top right corner"?

What folder are you searching for/ in? What is the path?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

On Windows 7 on the right of the address bar you know there is that Search function part; where you can search your folder. Im trying to search in my music folder for a song or artist name (both of them fail) for every artist and song. Happens for pictures, word documents; everything.

Searching in my (b) drive. my large storage partition.

Edit:
I seem to be able to search for stuff in my C parition.... but not in my B which is where i need to...


----------



## sirspikey (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi I have the same MB as you (oli) and have received exactly the same bsod's for a while now. After a couple of months of researching and after an experts opinion we found that heat was the problem in my case. I'm guessing though that a mb shouldn't be as sensitive as mine: it only works if the temp in the room is under 18 degrees C... Though, both the cpu and gpu are well under any max temps when crashing, so we are guessing that it is the north or southbridge that is the problem.
I've also tried different os, Xp x32/x64, Vista and W7 both 32 and 64 with same results.
So i'm guessing my only option now is buying a new mb or 10 more fans...

Btw, did your bsod's disappear, or are they still occurring?


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

sirspikey said:


> Hi I have the same MB as you (oli) and have received exactly the same bsod's for a while now. After a couple of months of researching and after an experts opinion we found that heat was the problem in my case. I'm guessing though that a mb shouldn't be as sensitive as mine: it only works if the temp in the room is under 18 degrees C... Though, both the cpu and gpu are well under any max temps when crashing, so we are guessing that it is the north or southbridge that is the problem.
> I've also tried different os, Xp x32/x64, Vista and W7 both 32 and 64 with same results.
> So i'm guessing my only option now is buying a new mb or 10 more fans...
> 
> Btw, did your bsod's disappear, or are they still occurring?


I've had another lot last week. Caused by faulty RAM again.. I've sent back 2 sets already since September... Not to sure of my mobo heat only cpu and gpu


----------



## sirspikey (Jul 25, 2010)

oli356 said:


> I've had another lot last week. Caused by faulty RAM again.. I've sent back 2 sets already since September... Not to sure of my mobo heat only cpu and gpu


I bought 4 new fans. If I still get problems I'm gonna change the MB.


----------

